# 455 Frame mounts



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've hunted through the site and couldnt find what I needed,so I'll ask. It's probably a dumb question but I dont have an answer so I need to ask it. I've built my car on an Olds frame and the holes on the frame do not line up with the Pontiac frame mounts. I have the original 455 mounts (it's a '72 engine) but dont know which is left or right. One is taller then the other but the bolt holes seem to be the same. I think I have to drill the frame to bolt them on but I need to make sure that I have them on the correct side first. Does anyone know which mount is which? Thanks.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

taller is driver side.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks! I would have guessed the opposite.


----------

